# Anaphylactic Reaction



## Daxigait (Jan 10, 2018)

Please be prepared if you give injections.  Anaphylactic reactions do happen even to shots of meds you have given many times before to that animal.   I likely would have lost a doe Saturday if not for the owner of Castlekeep Nubians (see her Facebook page or website for her detailed posts on two incidents).  She talked about it to me last fall before the buck show, and I am greatful.  I vaccinated three and one reacted for unknown reasons.
Please keep Epinephrine and Banamine on hand and be aware that goats often have subtle symptoms that can take awhile to present.  They will drown in fluid in their lungs.


----------

